

Floating +Pool would let New Yorkers swim in the river - pwg
http://www.gizmag.com/plus-floating-swimming-pool-in-nyc-river/19010/

======
MattGrommes
I saw this on Kickstarter the other day. Looks great, I hope something comes
from it. They raised the first level of $25K, but need $500K to do all the
research. It would be great if something like this was inexpensive enough for
cities to buy to pull into rivers/lakes near poorer neighborhoods where people
don't have as many opportunities to swim in hot months. Could be a great
community building tool as a side effect.

------
X-Istence
This is an absolutely brilliant idea. I'm from The Netherlands, I've swam in
all kinds of waters, and if I ever had the chance I would probably go swimming
in the Hudson because I really just don't care, and it can't be all bad, it is
a flowing river.

But if this allows a community to be built around it, and brings people
together I am all for it, I love swimming and the more people that know how to
swim the better =)

~~~
bingaman
It can be all that bad, many rivers are basically sewers.

